# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > حرفه ای: ضبط صدا با فلش

## majid_alamdary

سلام دوستان
کسی در مورد کار با میکروفون  و ضبط صدا و آپلود آن به سرور کار کرده 

ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## amin1softco

سلام 
گویا با فلش مدیا سرور می شه این کار رو انجام داد 
http://www.hiteshagrawal.com/flash/f...h-media-server

بحث مفصلشم اینجا شده
http://www.kirupa.com/forum/showthre...53#post2246753

----------

